# Gay Marriage



## Blake Bowden (Jun 21, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFkeKKszXTw"]YouTube - Betty Bowers Explains Traditional Marriage to Everyone Else[/ame]


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 21, 2009)

LMAO!!!


----------



## rhitland (Jun 22, 2009)

Was I just brianed washed in a pleasurable manner?!?! lol


----------

